# RMR Frames are ready to ship now



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Wish the shipping to CO kept the price lower. With shipping, it's the same price as a locally made custom sized frame, but I don't know what that place's turn around time is. Wish you guys had a fabrication shop closer to me!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

ColoRobo said:


> Wish the shipping to CO kept the price lower. With shipping, it's the same price as a locally made custom sized frame, but I don't know what that place's turn around time is. Wish you guys had a fabrication shop closer to me!


If its DRE... then probably early to middle of next year evidently. Not sure about others like River Boatworks and Colorado Frame Supply.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Carter from CFS moved to WV and isn’t making frames anymore apparently.


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

theusualsuspect said:


> Carter from CFS moved to WV and isn’t making frames anymore apparently.


He is building the RMR frames in West Virginia!


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

RMrafts said:


> He is building the RMR frames in West Virginia!


Good to know! He made one of my frames, hopefully he's enjoying it in WV. Great dude.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking good Bobby! If the CFS guy is building these frames they're sure to be nice!


----------



## bcecil91 (Sep 12, 2021)

Great news, hope some are still available!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

theusualsuspect said:


> Carter from CFS moved to WV and isn’t making frames anymore apparently.


He's working for RMR.... They are now selling frames.. Hmmmmm....


----------

